# dirty martini



## Alexandra (May 4, 2009)

Είναι το γνωστό κοκτέιλ στο οποίο προστίθεται και olive brine, προφανώς από το βαζάκι με τις ελιές.
Dirty martini
A version of the martini is the "dirty" martini in which olive brine is used in place of, or alongside, vermouth. It is also generally garnished with an olive. Additionally, the term "dusty" martini is a dirty martini that has only a fraction of the usual olive brine.

Κανονικά, θα το άφηνα αμετάφραστο, όπως αφήνουμε όλα τα ονόματα των κοκτέιλ. Αλλά υπάρχει ο εξής διάλογος:
-Can I please have a dirty martini?
-How dirty do you want it?
-Make it filthy.

Το βρίσκω εδώ, ως dirty martini, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως η συνταγή είναι στα αγγλικά. Εδώ επίσης μόνο αμετάφραστες αναφέρονται οι ονομασίες των κοκτέιλ, κι αυτό είναι το σωστό, βέβαια.


Μπορώ να το ονομάσω "βρόμικο μαρτίνι" ή έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε;


----------



## crystal (May 4, 2009)

Του την πέφτει; Άμα του την πέφτει, να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να του την πέσει που να μην περιλαμβάνει απαραίτητα τα μαρτίνια (sic).


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

Απόπειρα:

- Μπορώ να έχω ένα αλμυρό μαρτίνι;
- Πόσο αλμυρό;
- Λύσσα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2009)

> Του την πέφτει;


Όχι, καθόλου. Ο διάλογος γίνεται με τον μπάρμαν, απλώς ο σεναριογράφος αποφάσισε εδώ να πουλήσει πνεύμα. Οι διάλογοι της ταινίας θυμίζουν ούτως ή άλλως ερασιτεχνικό σενάριο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

- Ένα μαρτίνι
- Πόσο μαρτίνι το θες να είναι;
- Όσο πιο μαρτίνι γίνεται.


----------



## tuna (May 4, 2009)

Ένα dirty μαρτίνι, παρακαλώ.
Πόσο βρόμικο το θέλετε;
Όσο πιο βρόμικο γίνεται.

(αλλά ψηφίζω την απόπειρα του stathis)


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2009)

Ερωτήσεις: 
1) Αν μεταφράσω με κάποιο τρόπο το dirty και δεν το αφήσω αμετάφραστο, γιατί να το πω "αλμυρό" όπως προτείνει ο Στάθης, και όχι "βρόμικο" όπως λέει η αγγλική λέξη; 
Η στιχομυθία που ακολουθεί θα μπορούσε να είναι:
-Πόσο βρόμικο το θέλεις;
-Ρυπαρό.
2) Αν υιοθετήσω την πρόταση της Tuna, δεν πρέπει να βασιστώ στο γεγονός ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι θεατές ξέρουν αγγλικά, ενώ αυτό δεν αληθεύει;


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2009)

Σκέφτομαι κάτι με περιποιημένο αλλά δε μου έρχεται το δεύτερο:
-Θέλω ένα μαρτίνι περιποιημένο.
-Πόσο περιποιημένο;
-[Εδώ κολλάω]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2009)

Μια παραλλαγή (που δεν ξέρω πόσο τη «σηκώνει») το κέιμενο 
- Μπορώ να έχω ένα ντέρτι μαρτίνι;
- Πόσο ντέρτικο;
- Και ντέρτικο και βρόμικο.


----------



## paraskevi (May 4, 2009)

Βαρύ μαρτίνι;
Πόσο βαρύ το θέλετε;
Ασήκωτο.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2009)

Άμα βάλεις κεφαλαία το Βρώμικο Μαρτίνι για να γίνει κατανοητό ότι πρόκειτια για όνομα κι όχι για κανένα λασπωμενο γίδι (μαρτίνι= το αιγοπρόβατο), μπορεί και να δουλέψει. Αλλιώς άμα δενείναι απαραίτητο για την πλοκή φάτο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2009)

Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, υπάρχει ολόκληρη στιχομυθία (-How dirty? -Make it filthy).

Αλλά πού λέει ότι martini σημαίνει και αιγοπρόβατο; Δεν το έχω υπόψη μου. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος, εννοείς;


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, υπάρχει ολόκληρη στιχομυθία (-How dirty? -Make it filthy).



Μη φας το διάλογο, φάε το πνευμα που πουλάει ο σεναριογράφος.


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά πού λέει ότι martini σημαίνει και αιγοπρόβατο; Δεν το έχω υπόψη μου. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος, εννοείς;




Τα μαρτίνια είναι τα προβατάκια (και οι κατσικούλες), που απ' ότι θυμάμαι είναι λίγα στον αριθμό και του σπιτιού (καλύπτουν άμεσες ανάγκες του νοικουριού σε γάλα κλπ). Πάντως, ούτε το ΛΚΝ, ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ το λημματογραφούν με αυτή τη σημασία. 

Αλλά, απ' ότι βλέπω και στο Google, είναι και είδος όπλου (Μέχρι το 1908 που έγινε η επανάσταση των Νεότουρκων κατέβαιναν στην πόλη με όπλα «με σπαθιά, με πιστόλια, ακόμα και με πολεμικά όπλα, μαρτίνια τα έλεγαν). 

μαρτίνια, =οικόσιτα (γίδες ή προβατίνες στο σπίτι), αλλιώς μανάρια=


----------



## sapere_aude (May 4, 2009)

Η πρόταση ενός ντροπαλού lurker: 

- Μπορώ να έχω ένα ντέρτι (βρόμικο) μαρτίνι; 
- Πόσο βρόμικο;
- Όσο δεν παίρνει.


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Καλώς ήρθες, Sapere_aude.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2009)

Ναι, αυτή είναι μια από τις λύσεις που έχω σκεφτεί, να βάλω σε παρένθεση τη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

Καλησπέρα.

Άντε άλλες δυο προτάσεις:
- Μπορώ να έχω ένα Ντέρτι Μαρτίνι; (με τη συμβουλή της SBE)
- Πόσο ντέρτι;
- Καραντέρτι.

(Όσοι δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά, ας συμπληρώσουν με όποια σημασία θέλουν.)

Πιο εξελληνισμένο:
- Μπορώ να έχω ένα ντέρτι μαρτίνι;
- Μεγάλο ντέρτι;
- Ναι, έχω μεγάλο ντέρτι μες στην καρδιά...


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2009)

Με το ντέρτι έξτρα λαρτζ του Νίκελ συμφωνώ απολύτως, αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα αρέσει το μεγάλο ντέρτι μες στην καρδιά.

Να προσθέσω ότι μαρτίνια είναι τα κατσίκια, τα πρόβατα κλπ τουλάχιστον στην Πελοπόννησο, επομένως περίεργο που δεν το έχουν τα λεξικά.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

Και επειδή το σωστό βιντεάκι δεν πρέπει να λείπει από κανένα νήμα:


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πιο εξελληνισμένο:
> - Μπορώ να έχω ένα ντέρτι μαρτίνι;
> - Μεγάλο ντέρτι;
> - Ναι, έχω μεγάλο ντέρτι μες στην καρδιά...


 
Μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση (για ποικιλία και προς το ελληνικότερον ;)):

- Μπορώ να έχω ένα ντέρτι μαρτίνι;
- Μεγάλο ντέρτι;
- 'Ασ' τα, νταλκάς!


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

Εμείς οι δυο πρέπει να συνεργαζόμαστε!

(Μήπως να το αρχίσουμε από μια υπόσχεση που έχουμε δώσει;)


----------



## somnambulist (May 5, 2009)

Κι ένα ακόμα πιο ελληνικό:

- Θα φτιάξεις ένα βαρβάτο μαρτίνι;
- Πόσο βαρβάτο;
- Σκέτη βαρβατίλα.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

Άσχετο: Κάποτε στη Γερμανία λέω σε μπάρμαν "ντράι μαρτίνι" και μου έφερε τρία μαρτίνια (ήμουν μόνος, ήταν στόκος).


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ....μου έφερε τρία μαρτίνια (ήμουν μόνος, ήταν στόκος).



Τρία μαρτίνια για να έχεις φρέσκο γάλα και τυρί; Την έχουν τη Χάιντι μεσ' στο αίμα τους οι Γερμανοί...


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Άσχετο: Κάποτε στη Γερμανία λέω σε μπάρμαν "ντράι μαρτίνι" και μου έφερε τρία μαρτίνια (ήμουν μόνος, ήταν στόκος).



Τρία μαρτίνια για έναν, αμαρτ(ρ)ία! Άστοκο εκ μέρους του


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 6, 2009)

Ιδού και ένα που διατηρεί την ισοδυναμία διά του λογοπαιγνίου:

—Βάλε μαρτίνι με γάρο.
—Θες πολύ γάρο;
—Ναι, κάν' το τρίφυλλο...

(Γάρος = άλμη, σαλαμούρα, αλλά και τσιγαριλίκι)


----------



## sunshine (Jun 9, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, μήπως θυμάσαι πώς τελικά απέδωσες το διάλογο; Τυχαίνει να υποτιτλίζω μια εκπομπή που παρουσιάζει ακριβώς αυτή την ταινία και ένα κομμάτι από το προσεχώς είναι τούτη δω η χαριτωμένη στιχομυθία! (τη θεώρησαν τόσο επιτυχημένη, προφανώς!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2009)

Χμμ... Καλή ερώτηση. Θύμισέ μου πώς λεγόταν η ταινία, γιατί δεν μου έρχεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο μυαλό, και θα πάω να ψάξω στο αρχείο μου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Άσχετο: Κάποτε στη Γερμανία λέω σε μπάρμαν "ντράι μαρτίνι" και μου έφερε τρία μαρτίνια (ήμουν μόνος, ήταν στόκος).


----------

